
New Spam Fighting Plugin Better Than Akismet? - byosko
http://www.defensio.com/
======
paulgb
You might be surprised how effective it is just to make sure the user has
JavaScript on. Almost all spam-bots do not execute the JavaScript so it is a
fairly reliable way to determine if a comment is spam or not. For users
without JavaScript you can still degrade nicely to a "type this number in this
box" question. Sure, it would be easy to write a bot to get around it, but
spammers would be better off just looking for other blogs to spam.

I hate to sound self-promotional, but I did write a plugin that does this for
WordPress which can be found here:
<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/jsspamblock/> .

------
especkman
Why is the interesting? Some weak marketing speak (oh, but with _attitude_ )
and no product I can actually try without giving them my contact info and
hoping they pick me (please, oh please, pick me, please)

BTW, I've never used Akismet because I started using Spamkarma2 before Akismet
became standard. SK2 has done an excellent job for me. It scores spam using a
bunch of different tests, including an encrypted javascript payload.

I've had very few false positives or negatives.

------
henning
who knows? vaporware for now. no solid information as to how they're
differentiating themselves, and i doubt they licensed akismet's corpus, which
is well over half a billion in size.

it could be just as flaky and unreliable as akismet.

